# just some advice, please...



## foreveryoung7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi

My situation is, i have a sister, indian culture, and she's of age to get married... but she's struggling to find a guy :/ me and my sister are only 1 year n a half difference in age, and i heard her speaking with my mother... she said, i wish my brother had a friend my age that that i could get to know... and it hurts me, because i feel guilty, she is my only sister and she is very precious to me, but i don't know anybody for her. 

How can i comfort my sister in this situation? i want to talk to her... but i dont know what to say.. just any advice would help. thank you


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Just simply say I will try to help you but at this moment I don't think I have someone to introduce to you.

Tell her, you're a wonderful woman and I believe you will find a mad who would love you and marry you.

Hope it helps!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

You sound like a great brother! You could always tell her that finding a husband worthy of his wonderful sister is a very tall order, but you will surely be on the lookout!


----------

